# no matter how I adjust belt hits tire and flat of whizzer fender!



## oquinn (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there a spacer I might need behind the clutch pulley ? I am trying to get a 1 1/2 measurment from the rim edge to the outside of seat and chain stays. I'm lost.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 16, 2015)

Is the frame dimpled?


----------



## oquinn (Nov 16, 2015)

The frame is dimpled.I measure 11/2" on both sides from edge of rim to outside of chain stay and seat stay. But belt stays closer to wheel. I might have a wheel dish prob or what I don't know.GRRR


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 16, 2015)

Could you upload some pics of your rear wheel and sheave area?


----------



## Ross (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't know what model you have.  I have this drawing with part #s for most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squeedals (Nov 28, 2015)

Try loosening up the motor mounts and adjusting the engine out a tad so the pulley is out too away from the frame. I had to do that to get the belt to clear the frame.


----------

